# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Persimmon lever bow

## Kroberts10

Heres another bow I recently finished up. Its a lever bow called a mollegabet (long skinnty levers) made out of persimmon wood. It pulls 45# at 27 draw. This makes for a bow that throws an arrow well but has little to no shock or noise on release. Even with a slightly bending handle. Due to the low mass in the outer half of the limbs. The tips are overlayed with bacote and is finished out with truoil. 

Thanks for looking,
Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (10-31-2018),dr del (10-31-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (10-31-2018),_Tila_ (10-31-2018),turning_left (10-31-2018)

----------


## Eramyl

That's awesome man.

----------

